# 2010 Bow Season..... Ontario December 6



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

very nice. Up untill know has he stayed on the same property that you were able to pattern him for the last two years?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nicely done chris... can`t wait to try the pepperettes or the game stew at the awards banquet... congrats....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweet buck,Congrats.Teddy you want pepperettes from everybody.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Nice looking buck Chris, congratulations!!


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

very nice kill, cant wait to have my first kill this year.


----------



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan, you know that Ted has a thing for pepperettes and lemon pie, and all that other good stuff.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

very nice congrats on the big fella


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes Reed.... I have been able to figure out his patterns. He just got cut a little short yesterday on his route through. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice buck Chris looks like the wait was worth it


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go Chris, i'm glad you finally got an arrow in em


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Mark.... I am glad aswell 3 years it was time to put the smack down.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice trophy, looks like a old deer, congrats.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awsome deer Chris! wish his brother would walk about 6 K north west of ya lol... congrats


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. I hope his brother is going to stick around here for about 3 years or however long it takes for him to mature.


----------

